# Brevin Knight's Destination?



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

June 9
"Bickerstaff said he's spoken with the Toronto Raptors and Portland Trail Blazers, along with other teams he didn't identify, about various possibilities. The Raptors and Blazers could use a veteran point guard, although at 30 Knight would likely be more attracted to a contender."

--_Charlotte Observer_ 

*Knight becoming a hot commodity*


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Saw this on another board 

Bobcats trades:
Brevin Knight and the #3 pick

Atlanta trades:
Josh Childress and the #5 pick

I dont know if Atlanta would do it but it would solve needs for both teams


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> Saw this on another board
> 
> Bobcats trades:
> Brevin Knight and the #3 pick
> ...


Charlotte is getting the raw end of that deal imo.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

I was always hoping he'd come home to New Jersey.

He went to my High School, so I kind of have a bias towards him, but I was hoping the Nets were going to sign him because of how putrid Jeff McInnis and our bench is. 

Probably won't happen though.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Net2 said:


> I was always hoping he'd come home to New Jersey.
> 
> He went to my High School, so I kind of have a bias towards him, but I was hoping the Nets were going to sign him because of how putrid Jeff McInnis and our bench is.
> 
> Probably won't happen though.


You go to Seton Hall Prep?

This should make is easy for you to find out what school I go to. You beat my school last year and this year in the state championship for basketball. :curse:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Brevin Knight has a lot more value than just Josh CHildress and moving down two spots to trade them straight up would be a very bad move.You have to look at in terms of supply and demand.There are about six point guards available this season via trade or FA.Probably twice as many teams need a point guard and it's likely that two or three of those PGs will go back to the team they played for now.

The only one that is certainly a better player than Knight is Jason Terry and he's going to get an enormous payday because he's one of the top two or three FA's available.After that you have Mike James,Speedy Claxton and maybe Chris Duhon.None of them are more valuable than Knight and therefore Knight has a lot of trade value because he's one of the very few starting caliber PG's available.I don't know that much about Childress honestly,but you can get a shooting guard of his caliber quite easily by comparison to how hard it will be to get a good point guard.

I'm not saying you should hold out for something unreasonable,but at the very least you have to pick up a draft pick in the middle of the first round and someone who can contribute off the bench(probably a player with some _potential)_.If you can not get value for Knight then you may as well hold onto him because he's a good player and the Cats are a little short on those.No way should they give him up for a player that doesn't help them half as much as he does.If we trade him to the Hawks then we get more than just Childress.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

personally i think the lakers could really use him. im not sure what they have to give up though


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

nutmeged3 said:


> Saw this on another board
> 
> Bobcats trades:
> Brevin Knight and the #3 pick
> ...


Atlanta? I can't imagine why _Charlotte_ would do that deal. Forgetting the picks, Brevin Knight is worth at least twice what Josh Childress is, even with Knight on his worst day and Childress on his best.

As for the picks, why on Earth would Charlotte not only give up a superior player for an inferior one, but also offer a higher pick for a lower?

Sorry, but I can't envision any scenario in which this trade makes sense for the Bobcats.

Laurie


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

endora60 said:


> Atlanta? I can't imagine why _Charlotte_ would do that deal. Forgetting the picks, Brevin Knight is worth at least twice what Josh Childress is, even with Knight on his worst day and Childress on his best.
> 
> As for the picks, why on Earth would Charlotte not only give up a superior player for an inferior one, but also offer a higher pick for a lower?
> 
> ...


Yeah that's an uneven trade, but if ATL added a little more, I think it could be be fair. I know that Bickerstaff has always liked Childress and he isn't as bad as you think he is. He's a good all-around role player that can play the 2/3, who just has an ugly jumpshot. Possibly Childress, #5, and Stoudamire/#33 for Knight & #3? Charlotte can still get great value at #5 with possibly Gay/Roy/Aldridge/Bargnani dropping, you never know. I think that <i>might</i> make it a little more even, but it wouldn't go through anyways. Knight has great value right now and I doubt he'd want to go back to the Hawks, plenty of other teams for Charlotte to deal with.

If anything, use Knight to get that #1 pick from Toronto and pick up Ammo. But I think that the Cats are sitting pretty right now at #3.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

endora60 said:


> June 9
> "Bickerstaff said he's spoken with the Toronto Raptors and Portland Trail Blazers, along with other teams he didn't identify, about various possibilities. The Raptors and Blazers could use a veteran point guard, although at 30 Knight would likely be more attracted to a contender."
> 
> --_Charlotte Observer_
> ...



Funnily enough, Portland has a veteran PG in Steve Blake that a lot of teams want.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

mediocre man said:


> Funnily enough, Portland has a veteran PG in Steve Blake that a lot of teams want.


You know, Blake takes a lot of crap about his (lack of) defense and speed, but I really like this guy. I'd be sad to break him and Dixon up--they've played well together a long time--but if Charlotte had a chance to pick up Blake, I'd take him in a heartbeat.

Dunno if he's worth Brevin Knight, though....

Laurie


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

Believe it or not, both Brevin Knight AND Steve Blake were on the Zards together during Blake's rookie season, post MJ era.

Blake out-performed Knight and took over the 2nd PG slot, behind Arenas. He even managed to start some games when Arenas was injured. That team also sported Kwame Brown and Jerry Stackhouse, and played a more wide-open type game that did not suite Knight very well.

Knight might be OK in a strict, half-court style of play. But, would get into trouble if the team has a more aggressive type of game. Also, Knight is not a good 3-pt shooter and is, of course, very undersized.

Both Blake and Knight are good distributors and playmakers, but Blake is a superior shooter (especially 3-ptrs) and can hit the clutch shots. In one game against Dallas last year, Blake got 16 straight points, including a game tying 3-ptr with seconds left. He also hit some big shots in OT.

Blake is also much younger and not anywhere near his prime.

If the Bobcats can get him, he would take pressure off of the other shooters and be able to maintain the Bobcats current style of play.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

southnc said:


> Believe it or not, both Brevin Knight AND Steve Blake were on the Zards together during Blake's rookie season, post MJ era.
> 
> Blake out-performed Knight and took over the 2nd PG slot, behind Arenas. He even managed to start some games when Arenas was injured. That team also sported Kwame Brown and Jerry Stackhouse, and played a more wide-open type game that did not suite Knight very well.
> 
> ...


OK, you've convinced me :laugh: Get Blake, bring him to Charlotte. If you can get Dixon too, all the better.

Laurie


----------



## max powers (Aug 3, 2004)

Would Atlanta trade Marvin Williams for Brevin Knight? How about first and second round Charlotte picks for Williams.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

max powers said:


> Would Atlanta trade Marvin Williams for Brevin Knight? How about first and second round Charlotte picks for Williams.


Not a snowball's chance Charlotte does either of those deals. Why would they? Brevin's worth two of Williams--and no way that first-round pick would be wasted on that trade.

Laurie


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

max powers said:


> Would Atlanta trade Marvin Williams for Brevin Knight? How about first and second round Charlotte picks for Williams.


ATLANTA would never I repeat NEVER do a trade Brevin Knight for Marvin Williams. There were rumors of a trade between ATL and PHI where Iverson was going to ATL but the ATL GM did not want to include Marvin for Iverson. I would do it yes, but no way its even considered by Atlanta.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

JCB said:


> You go to Seton Hall Prep?
> 
> This should make is easy for you to find out what school I go to. You beat my school last year and this year in the state championship for basketball. :curse:


CBA!!! LOL.

We also own you in baseball.


----------

